# Iberosphere - free online current affairs magazine



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The free online publication formerly known as Qorreo has been relaunched as Iberosphere - News, Comment and Analysis on Spain, Portugal and Beyond. It has some good articles on a wide range of topics and is a lot more meaty than most of the English-language media covering Spain. If you are on Facebook you can get alerts for new articles there.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> The free online publication formerly known as Qorreo has been relaunched as Iberosphere - News, Comment and Analysis on Spain, Portugal and Beyond. It has some good articles on a wide range of topics and is a lot more meaty than most of the English-language media covering Spain. If you are on Facebook you can get alerts for new articles there.


Yes some interesting articles & thanks for the link.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> The free online publication formerly known as Qorreo has been relaunched as Iberosphere - News, Comment and Analysis on Spain, Portugal and Beyond. It has some good articles on a wide range of topics and is a lot more meaty than most of the English-language media covering Spain. If you are on Facebook you can get alerts for new articles there.


I'll definitely be looking at this, thanks!


----------

